# Wheel?



## Darkly_Innocent (Feb 3, 2017)

I currently own 1 male mouse, Pip. He is in a 10g tank. I have a comfort wheel for him currently but he is in my room and the noise from the wheel keeps me up at night. I was thinking of switching over to either the silent spinner or flying saucer brand. Do y'all have any advice on which is quieter? Also, what size, I've heard of them getting wheel tail and certainly don't want that to happen.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Flying saucer's are quieter by far, I never hear them causing any noise unless it's bumping against something in the cage. A medium size is what I use for my boys; the smaller version can be used, but medium gives them more room. The only thing with saucers that I've found negative is some mice aren't very partial to the saucer. With silent spinners, it also depends. They're usually quite pricey while not exactly being silent or durable. The large one I bought for my syrian hamster started coming apart every so often and would make a lot of sound. I used the smaller size, 6.5 inches, for the mice and they didn't have it for long. It was hard for them to get traction, especially since they'd pee on it. That being said, I'd have to clean it a few times a day, so it became a hassle. I switched to the mesh wheels as unlike hamsters, mice find other ways of stimulating themselves rather than running on a wheel constantly. They've never had bumblefoot, or any other injuries due to their wheel. The 6.5-8.5 inch mesh wheels work best. Mesh wheels are easier to clean, get traction and cheap. Or maybe purchase a new comfort wheel if yours is possibly defective or old? Hope this helps


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

I buy the cheap solid plastic wheels and just spray some cooking oil, like Pam, into the wheel joint when it starts to get noisy. The Pam mostly gets cleaned off when I wash the wheel, but eventually, I imagine it may build up and clog the joint. But it's still better than those silent spinners, which are like $15 and seem to vary in quality pretty wildly.

My mice are ambivalent about the saucer type wheels too, some just totally ignore them, others seem to enjoy them.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! I ordered the small flying saucer wheel. I'm going to give it a shot to see if he likes those types or not. If not, I'll probably try purchasing another comfort wheel and keep my fingers crossed that it will do better than the current one is.


----------



## PrinceAlexis (Feb 17, 2017)

I've used both kinds for my mice. Attached to the cage, my small silent spinner still makes noise, but it's not a squeeking noise but it is very loud. A small flying saucer is good,I also have one of those at the moment in with my bucks, but they kind of have to curve around it as it's so small. In my females cage, I have two medium ones, and I can get two on there no issue so I would always personally go for a medium. The small was my first choice when I got one, then I upgraded it and now I only use it as a spare. But yeah, the saucers are awesome, when you don't have a mouse bashing it into the side of the cage. :lol:


----------



## micy400 (Feb 23, 2017)

Darkly_Innocent said:


> Thanks for the replies! I ordered the small flying saucer wheel. I'm going to give it a shot to see if he likes those types or not. If not, I'll probably try purchasing another comfort wheel and keep my fingers crossed that it will do better than the current one is.


 I hope it works out for you


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

I replaced the wherls that came with my cages with "silent spinnners". Absolutely NO noise. Will get a flying saucer for my other cage to test.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

FlufferNutter said:


> I buy the cheap solid plastic wheels and just spray some cooking oil, like Pam, into the wheel joint when it starts to get noisy. The Pam mostly gets cleaned off when I wash the wheel, but eventually, I imagine it may build up and clog the joint. But it's still better than those silent spinners, which are like $15 and seem to vary in quality pretty wildly.
> 
> My mice are ambivalent about the saucer type wheels too, some just totally ignore them, others seem to enjoy them.


LOL and here I thought I was the only one, I use coconut oil myself. They LOVE it, often they come by and start licking at it. gave me some concern but the google searches have me pretty sure I'm good on that front.


----------

